# The afternoon hunt



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

What i killed with the group today


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like the makings of a tasty meal. :wave:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Only took like 4 shots for both lol


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice hunt good kills


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, it was the first natural I made, and took two squirrels down back to back


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I showed up late young bucks got them all.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Pesky squirrels make a good meal.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

3 went up a tree, and three came down.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

2 went down faster than the 3rd that for sure


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow,nice shooting and nice looking slingshot


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

It was the first slingshot I ever made.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

4 all together today.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

we need to go to the hammock next weekend


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

nice shooting and nice looking catty


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hit the red bud trees cut some swamp cabbage and cook up our kills.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, and yes we need to cook them up this weekend.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice,my mouth is watering. Haven't had any squirrel since i was a kid(a very long time ago)in Texas. Used to shoot them out of the trees in the church yard across the street from Grandmas house,with a .22 cal rifle. My how times have changed.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice ! squirrels look like they got their winter fat going, they look big.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I remember when I used to use a 22, and yes these squirrels were covered in fat


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

22 are not a challenge any more.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I have the pic of all 3 hanging off of logo96 bag, looks like they wanna rip off the loops, will upload pic later.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah shooting them with a gun just not challenging enough.


----------

